#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Guide for Plant commissioning & start up

## sasirkumar

Hi all

Here i am sharing a guide related to *Plant commissioning & start up procedure*.I hope this guide is very useful to everybody particularly for freshers.

Any difficulty in downloading from rapidshare.please let me know i will upload in some other hosting site.



Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Regards,
Sasikumar

(friends..expecting your comments regarding this guide)See More: Guide for Plant commissioning & start up

----------


## gasengineer+

Thanks, good guide!

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Dear Sasikumar

Really this is a very useful guide. i could not find any difficulty in download of file.

I wish you n your family a happy and safe diwali

thank you

----------


## joe3112

Thanks Sasir for another good post. Your posts are always simple and excellent. Again  thanks n "Happy Diwali"

----------


## Mohammad Shehab

Thanks so much Mr. SasirKumar
If you have more about Precommissioning activities It will
be perfect.
*THANKS AGAIN*

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## mdana

The guide is not available on rapidshare

----------


## medmane

Thanks a lot.

----------


## GIRIDHAR CHATURVEDI

Thanks

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank's it's really useful

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi all

Here i am re uploaded  *Guide for Plant commissioning & start up* for those who have difficulty in downloading from rapidshare


Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Any problem in downloading please let me know


Regards
Sasikumar

----------


## raja sen

Thank you very much

See More: Guide for Plant commissioning & start up

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you Sasir for great material

----------


## funkkkky

its very great Subject

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks for the book Sasi

----------


## inconel

thank u.........

----------


## peddinti1967

Thank you all

Happy Ramzan to all

----------


## ram

Dear Sasi,

Can it be uploaded in this website itself as pdf or in ZIP format rather than posting it in some other website like rapidshare,mediafire,etc.

Ofcourse i have problem in accessing these websites.

Thanks 
Ram

----------


## august8

Thanks!!

----------


## alhabsys

can you please send to me at alhabsysz@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## IRN5

Thanks alot

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Sasikumar,
Thanks for the Slide Show Presentation. If you have any other materials like Procedures, Checklists, etc on Pre Commissioning & Commissioning Please Share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## maskedsperm

Tnaks Sasirkumar... very useful material you just shared.... thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Forum friends,



Here i have uploaded some of the construction & commissioning procedures for all those who are in need: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please let me know if their is any problem and invite your comments and advice.See More: Guide for Plant commissioning & start up

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Friends,

Find link here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] with PRECOMMISSIONING PROCEDURE of JGC. The procedures included are as below
1.	TIGHTNESS TEST
2.	AIR BLOWING
3.	STEAM BLOWING
4.	MECH RUNNING TEST OF PUMPS
5.	FLANGE BOLT TIGHTENING

Regards.

----------


## padua

sasirkumar,

Thanks.

Padua.

----------


## Florentina

Please reload. Thank you.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## padua

Thanks Sasikumar,

Much appreciated.

Padua.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

I have some documents, in fact all the Total Austral specs, including the one of Precom, the one for Com, and the one for start up. I anyone need them, let me know. I will make a trade for the same docs but from others companies like JGC, or TECNA. Thanks.

----------


## Mgr

Pls anybody share the book * Power plant water chemistry --A practical guide by Bradbuecker.*.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## safetynissar

Dear Sasikumar 


Thanks for sharing. Any precommissioning materails . Please share.


Thanks in advance


Nissar Ahmed

----------


## bzbipin

Hi sasirkumar,

Pls upload again.

I need book urgently

bzbipin

----------


## Nabilia

Here's another commissioning book I found...

Process Plant Commissioning - A User Guide 2nd Ed. - IChemE.pdf 23.480 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

I think this is the original posted file, it is a presentation not a book...

Plant Commissioning - start-up procedure.pdf	  4.389 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Guide for Plant commissioning & start up

----------


## javeddilber

on first link nothing is there but ........one your second link working......but really thanks for that ...

----------


## JLAlvarez328

I'd like to say thank you too.
More power!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Friends,
Can any one share the Plant Commission and startup software WIN PCS or ICAPS along with ********. I am badly in need of it. Also request to share te forms (Formats) of WIN PCS / ICAPS. Thanks in advance.

----------


## nicesalman

Thankyou for sharing such a good information

----------


## Nabili

Sasirkumar,
If this Guide is still available, please upload it. Many thanks

----------


## fionaliu

thanks for your  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> Dear Friends,
> Can any one share the Plant Commission and startup software WIN PCS or ICAPS along with ********. I am badly in need of it. Also request to share te forms (Formats) of WIN PCS / ICAPS. Thanks in advance.



I want this also!
If anyone has it, please upload it.

----------


## marktanner

Thanks for the posts!

----------


## venkateshs_g

You are great Nabila

----------


## safetynissar

Thanks for the book. Keep it up!!!!!!

----------


## tonycheerup

Thanks a lot mate

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Sasikumar,
Thanks, the mediafire link is still valid.
After giving valuable contributions to the community, you seem offline for many months.


I am sure your comeback will be as beneficial as previously.See More: Guide for Plant commissioning & start up

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Any precommissioning software?

----------


## senthilkumar

Thank you

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------

